# Weymouth PD



## CopInTraining (Mar 29, 2009)

Alright, so I was at my buddies house the other night and he lives near a bar called "Bastas" he says he sees the cops there about 5 nights of the week. When I was there it was like a joke people telling the cops how to do their job, asking them why the f*** are you here ruining our fun, why the f*** are u following me talking s*** get the f*** away from me and walked away from the cop no problem... Not one person arrested no one left the place had to be 8-10 cruisers and yet not one since of respect for the Weymouth pd.. Is it like this everywhere or just in that town?


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

a drunk/drug user lipped off to a cop? shocking.

you cant arrest someone just for being an asshole. if you could, they would never stop building jails.

i would reccomend you stay out of bastas unless you buy coke, sell coke, or like to fight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Just remember, it's a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

If your a 'cop in training' I recomend you watch the company you keep and where you hang out.Youd be amazed what will come up on your BI.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

CopInTraining said:


> Alright, so I was at my buddies house the other night and he lives near a bar called "Bastas" he says he sees the cops there about 5 nights of the week. When I was there it was like a joke people telling the cops how to do their job, asking them why the f*** are you here ruining our fun, why the f*** are u following me talking s*** get the f*** away from me and walked away from the cop no problem... Not one person arrested no one left the place had to be 8-10 cruisers and yet not one since of respect for the Weymouth pd.. Is it like this everywhere or just in that town?


I'm sure the Weymouth guys know the regulars that mouth off... and guess what? One day they will be in a position when they know they are fucked, and officer discretion can make or break their night. You can bet they'll be fans of My Name is Earl after that scenario.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

CopInTraining said:


> Alright, so I was at my buddies house the other night and he lives near a bar called "Bastas" he says he sees the cops there about 5 nights of the week. When I was there it was like a joke people telling the cops how to do their job, asking them why the f*** are you here ruining our fun, why the f*** are u following me talking s*** get the f*** away from me and walked away from the cop no problem... Not one person arrested no one left the place had to be 8-10 cruisers and yet not one since of respect for the Weymouth pd.. Is it like this everywhere or just in that town?


*Well CopInTraining, why didn't you chime in and tell those people to leave the cops alone and that they are only doing their jobs? Oh yeah, that's right... you like eating corn on the cob.... with teeth, don't you? Next time, just flash your CMPSA badge at them and tell them you're on the cops side and see how they react.*


----------



## CopInTraining (Mar 29, 2009)

Housing cop how did you know I like corn on the cob with teeth.. perhaps I puree and then drink it through a straw?? Lol no but no need to over react just a simple opinion I guess, like I said when I go to my buddies place it seems like the cops are always there nothing ever happens and the dump is still open.. You know the one thing I can't stand is every hard ass who says F*** the police.. yet if someone robs you.. steals.. beats you up.. etc. etc.. whos the first they call the police.. I know theres some people who dont call and handle things on their own but for the most part the first people they call is the police so when in need they're fine but other than that f them..


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

There are 2 types of people in the world; orderly and disorderly; which one do you want to be ?


----------

